# Texaco Overseas Tankships Limited "The Red Ensign"



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Several years ago, I saw an advert for a DVD titled "The red Ensign" [I think] it was about the history of T.O.T does any one else recall any thing about the DVD?


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a vague feeling it was offered for sale on TOTA,CO.UK website many years ago. The website appears to be dead. The T2's killed them all.


----------



## GLesH (Feb 21, 2008)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Several years ago, I saw an advert for a DVD titled "The red Ensign" [I think] it was about the history of T.O.T does any one else recall any thing about the DVD?


I remembered that I purchased this video many years ago and I've had a search and found it.
Unfortunately it's not a DVD, but a VHS tape.
I seem to remember that I did make a DVD copy from the tape, but that hasn't surfaced yet!


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks GlesH, I should have bought at the time, I by some chance you find the DVD or can copy onto a DVD let me know. Cheers Dave and Screw Top


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

That big, tall funnel reminds me why I preferred the Durham to the Frankfurt.
Given the opportunity I'd buy a copy.


----------



## GLesH (Feb 21, 2008)

I've got the DVD now and have played it to check the quality.
It's not the best, but ok for watching.

I've also been in contact with the guy who produced the video.
He says that it was only the tape version that was made - not on disc.

You both seem interested in obtaining a copy (Burntisland Ship Yard/Engine Serang 2).
If so, pm me with your details and I'll try to get one to you.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Mailed you with details


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Several years ago, I saw an advert for a DVD titled "The red Ensign" [I think] it was about the history of T.O.T does any one else recall any thing about the DVD?











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

stuartcooper35 said:


> Texaco Tankers | Facebook
> 
> 
> This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။
> ...


Cannot access the facebook site?


----------

